# Fabricación de un semáforo



## EL9ZITO (Mar 20, 2006)

hola 

me asignaron un proyecto en el cual tengo q hacer un semaforo me dijeron q use un 555, led, resistencia, pero no doy con esto a ver si alguien puede darme la mano
 

gracias


----------



## tomas (Mar 22, 2006)

conecte a 12 v 
el 555 es un pulsador.
esquema   el pin uno negativa,pin 8y4 pocitivo7y6con resistencia con capacitor de pin6 al pin 2 , la salida es el 3 a un led rojo con resistencia y el verde la inversa conecte desde 12v con resistencia de 470 omios veras frashar con los tiempos del capacitor de 1000 mictro farario amarillo led en medio voltaje variada ..
conete relas para 110vpara los contactos a focos  es una minima ayuda de emergencia tengo diagrama en estemomento no lo tengo atra ocacion...


----------



## Flavio (Mar 27, 2006)

Debido a que el 12F629 tiene suficientes pines para controlar 20 leds, considero no necesario utilizar un 16F84. Este semaforo es facil de construir y requiere componentes minimos. Por favor note que esta diseñado como juguete unicamente. 

De preferencia, utilize 3 Volts unicamente. Si piensa utilizar un voltaje de 4.5 o 6 volts, le recomiendo que ponga resistencias de 470 ohms en cada led (o en cada catodo del grupo de Leds). 
CIRCUITO ADICIONAL: No sabe como utilizar los microcontroladores? Aqui esta el circuito utilizando un CMOS 4017 y un 555.


----------



## Shadraziel (Feb 3, 2009)

Hola, realize el proyecto del semaforo con el pic, pero no enciende, no pasa nada, todo lo conecte muy bien  y nada, que pasara, alguien ya lo ha probado y ha funcionado?
gracias


----------



## arubaro22 (Feb 3, 2009)

por casualidad, cargaste el pic con el programa?


----------



## Shadraziel (Feb 4, 2009)

hay que pena mi ignorancia, soy relativamente nuevo en esto de los microcontroladores, pero cual programa te refieres? programa de que y como se usa? ops:


----------



## arubaro22 (Feb 4, 2009)

los pic son microcontroladores, los cuales ejecutan un archuvo en .HEX que es el programa, en el se encuentran todas las configuraciones e instrucciones que mecesitemos. para hacerlo debes aprender algun tipo de lenguaje de programacion como asembler o basic, yo en particular prefiero el asembler. luego debes de tener un editor y compilador los mas comunes son MPLAB (de microchip) y PBP (pic basic pro), escribes el programa en estos editorey y luego se compila a .HEX.
aprendido esto, debes de hacerte un programador o cargador para el pic, el cual se conecta al pc y cargas el programa en el pic.
como veo que heres nuevo (yo tambien lo soy pero se programar) te recomiendo leas los tuturiales sobre pic de esta pagina, o busques información en el señor google.


saludos


----------



## Shadraziel (Feb 4, 2009)

Muchas gracias, voy entonces a aprender sobre los pics, ya me consegui el dispositivo para pasarle la prog, les aviso cuando lo logre!
Gracias!


----------



## Shadraziel (Feb 4, 2009)

es que el archivo HEX que deberia aparecer en el archivo que adjuntaste no aparece, dice "esta web informaciónrma que el elemento solicitado no se encuentró"
Te agradeceria si me lo pudieras facilitar, o alguien que lo tenga! por fa!


----------

